# Conexion de una webcam a un PC a gran distancia



## alvarin (Ene 18, 2008)

hola a todos... Necesito conectar una webcam a un pc que está ubicado a gran distancia.  Yo conozco una alternativa que es usando un conversor USB - 485.  Pero la pregunta es  ¿Estos conversores soportan transferencias isocrónica de 12Mbps?

O existen camaras webs que trabajan a mas baja rata de información?...

Si alguine tiene un esquema de un trabajo como estos que me pueda facilitar y hacer la prueba....

Muchas gracias....


----------



## capitanp (Ene 18, 2008)

no por rs-485 tedras con suerte y si usas un cable belden para tener menos perdida 96Kbps
lo que te conviene es usar una camara IP que con lo que te ahorras de cable compras la camara y el cable de red mas la placa de red si no tenias y te sobra plata


----------



## ZOH (Ene 19, 2008)

AHora los transmisores y receptores bluetooth se conseguen, asi que puedes comprar una camara estandar y conectar el emisor a la camara y el receptor a la PC elñ alcance es impresionante aunque depende de las condiciones del ambiente


----------



## LokoMX (Ene 23, 2008)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> lo que te conviene es usar una camara IP que con lo que te ahorras de cable compras la camara y el cable de red mas la placa de red si no tenias y te sobra plata




creo que es mejor una camara ip... pero si das algo de información acerca de la distancia tal vez podría haber mas ayuda, saludos


----------



## alvarin (Ene 23, 2008)

Mira, la cuestion es que la camára va a estar conectada a 20m de distancia del PC.  Decidimos usar una webcam por la razón que si usamos otra camára análoga tenemos problemas con los drivers de las tarjetas importadoras pues no son compatilbles con nuestras funciones hechas en Borland.

Muchas gracias


----------

